# Water main install with a mole.



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

New pics of a water main replacement at a small office building.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.435809529788832.87887.182173475152440&type=1

problem was the gas line was on the left, the in use water line was on the right, and the sewer was right below so everything had to be right on. Instead of one shot several pits where opened up to do it in stages. When we crossed the gas line it was exposed just to prove we would not strike it. I have been asked about utility crossings before so I am showing that.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> New pics of a water main replacement at a small office building.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.435809529788832.87887.182173475152440&type=1
> 
> problem was the gas line was on the left, the in use water line was on the right, and the sewer was right below so everything had to be right on. Instead of one shot several pits where opened up to do it in stages. When we crossed the gas line it was exposed just to prove we would not strike it. I have been asked about utility crossings before so I am showing that.


You are bold buddy. I have used a mole without the aid of a backhoe when working for another, big mistake. They hit something and it is heading in God knows what direction. What do you do to safeguard your investment?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The tape tells me if I have gone off course, we have a wire on the back of the mole for tracing if needed. And just the way it acts when you are using it tells you if something is going on it has a certain rythem. But it is not fail safe. That's why all the extra pits instead of trying to do it over long distances. We have the pow'r mole pipe pusher if anything seems funky.


----------

